# Nova or Tek?



## Vasudeva (Oct 29, 2009)

I see a lot of t5 lighting being sold by Nova nd Tek, which is better? Or is there another prefered brand. Thanks


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

i've never had a nova, I have had lots of products from sunligh supply. they make good stuff.


----------



## Vadimshevchuk (Jul 5, 2009)

tek, since all the high tec ppl get it.


----------



## bosmahe1 (May 14, 2005)

Nova is a lower priced brand. That's what I have, I had to swap out the fan because it was to loud. It is the Nova extreme 4x39 watt that I use on a 46 gallon bow front. It does the job, I can grow pretty much anything I want. The TEKs are are much better but, high priced, more than I am willing to spend. If I had to do it over, I would buy Catalina. They cost just a little more than Novas but have Advanced ballasts and designed in way to eliminate the need for fans so it would be much quieter. They look quality, on par with TEKS but less money.


----------



## Vasudeva (Oct 29, 2009)

I am having a hard time deciding whether to get a 4x39 fixture or a 2x39. I have a 50 gallon that 24 inchs deep, including substrate. I feel that the 4x39 is over kill but that the 2x39 is not enough to do the job. ( I would be using T5 HO fluorescents) I want to grow high light plants such as Rotala Macranda. Are there 3x39? Thanks


----------



## bosmahe1 (May 14, 2005)

Catalina has 3x39 watt lights.


----------



## Crispino Ramos (Mar 21, 2008)

I personally prefer TEK light because I have tried 3 other brands and they are noisy, heavy, ugly, don't last long, produce more heat.


----------



## Vasudeva (Oct 29, 2009)

Is catalina a reliable brand? what about coralight and aquaticlife? is there a difference between current usa nova extreme and nova? thanks for all the advice


----------



## Vasudeva (Oct 29, 2009)

would a 4x39 tek light be to much light? does tek make 2x54?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Vasudeva,

I see you are relatively new to to APC...welcome! I have a 45 gallon tall (36" X 12" X 24" high) and did a lot or research on lighting when I started out. The biggest problem with a deep tank is the light intensity. If you double the distance from the bulb to the substrate, the light intensity is 1/4 what it was (the Inverse / Square Rule). What I found was not only was wattage important, but the ability of the reflector the direct the light downward to the bottom of the aquarium, as opposed to outward toward the aquarium sides, was equally or more important with a deeper tank. I ended up doing a DIY fixture with a 1X96 watt kit from AH Supply.

BTW, we have a great aquarium club here in Seattle. If you get a chance attend a meeting of the Greater Seattle Aquarium Society (GSAS) as a guest. Our next meeting is 11/10/09 and we are having a panel discussion on freshwater shrimp.


----------



## geeks_15 (Dec 9, 2006)

I have a catalina 4 x 54 T5HO over my 75 gallon. I have 2 bulbs on for the entire lighting period and the other 2 only on for a 2 hour "mid-day" period. The catalina has two switches to allow this type of setup. I have been very happy with my catalina light and recently bought another one. I have plenty of light and my plant growth has been great.

I was also worried that 4 bulbs was too much. It probably is for my setup, but I have the flexibility to grow anything I want. With the catalina, it is such a good deal (compared to tek) that I went ahead with the 4 bulb fixture and I don't regret it.


----------



## Vasudeva (Oct 29, 2009)

why is the fixture so inexpensive? is just because it has to be assembled?


----------



## geeks_15 (Dec 9, 2006)

I'm not sure why the catalina is so much less. It comes fully assembled. The legs are pretty flimsy, but otherwise it seems to be good quality. I've had mine now for 2 months with no problems.

I have not seen the tek light in person.


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

the only thing that comes to mind is

1 cheaper parts.

2 cheaper manufactoring process. using a press brake instead of a dye for example.

its either one or both of those.


----------

